# The Spite of Comcast: HBO Go



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Today, I thought I'd try activating HBO Go on my TiVos... couldn't quite remember why I hadn't before. Anyway, I add the app, get an activation code, and go to the web site to sign up. And there, after I tell them my provider is Xfinity (and they log me in automatically), I get a list of supported devices _allowed by the provider_... and the TiVo isn't on it.

This isn't a technical limitation. Comcast does _nothing_ to provide HBO Go, except to authorize it (and as an ISP). The app is already _there_ on the TiVo, only awaiting activation. And it's not like Comcast has a blanket policy against HBO Go -- they allow it on most of the supported devices, including Apple TV, which I set up right after all this. They're specifically discriminating against TiVo, for a reason that I can only assume is pure spite.

Of course, this mostly makes me want to cancel HBO with Comcast and pick it up some other way, e.g. via Amazon.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's always been this way. Speculation is that because all the HBO stuff is available via VOD, and Comcast offers a VOD app on TiVo, that's why they block it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I doubt it has anything to do with the VoD app as Comcast has a history of blocking HBO Go on a number of platforms. It took years before it was available on Roku or PS3/PS4. It’s still not available on Android TV. 

My personal opinion is that Comcast wants devices manufacturers to pony up money to allow their devices access to HBO Go. That’s something smaller companies are less likely to do. 

The fact that Tivo has been suing Comcast lately for patent violations probably doesn’t help matters.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Does HBO VoD have ads? Does Comcast get a cut of the ad revenue? That would be motive to force users to use VoD.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> Does HBO VoD have ads? Does Comcast get a cut of the ad revenue? That would be motive to force users to use VoD.


HBO VoD doesn't have ads, but Comcast severely compresses it like they do the HBO channel itself.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

IDK it was just the prevailing theory when it was first discovered that HBOGo didn’t work on TiVo with Comcast. I think someone sent an email to support and they said something along the lines of "no big deal all HBO content is available VOD"


----------



## coopertwist (Jul 6, 2007)

Might be that Comcast hates Tivo. Awhile back I thought that Comcast would have bought Tivo for just the patents alone, but in the latest court drama they claim all of Tivo patents they hold are obsolete.


----------



## jcrandall (Feb 9, 2017)

If it’s any consolation, Directv also does not authenticate HBO GO for Tivo. I have Now but I believe the regular servic3 also doesn’t.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Not exactly Tivo related, but we were able to authorize HBO Go on Apple TV at a friend's house last night.. also on Comcast.. I swear I had tried that (on Apple TV, at my house, same county) in the past and comcast/xfinity wasn't listed..???? This was after I had gone on a rant saying "Xfinity didn't allow HBO apps to be authorized on any directly-connecting-to-TV devices".. (It still would have been faster to just go to Xfinity on demand from the Tivo we were originally watching..)

so did it change recently, at least regarding Apple TV?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

coopertwist said:


> Might be that Comcast hates Tivo. Awhile back I thought that Comcast would have bought Tivo for just the patents alone, but in the latest court drama they claim all of Tivo patents they hold are obsolete.


I think most of TiVo's patents are expiring. Most of them are from 1998-1999 so they expire this year or next.

Although TiVo might have had a case if Comcast was using them while the patents were still valid.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mattack said:


> Not exactly Tivo related, but we were able to authorize HBO Go on Apple TV at a friend's house last night.. also on Comcast.. I swear I had tried that (on Apple TV, at my house, same county) in the past and comcast/xfinity wasn't listed..???? This was after I had gone on a rant saying "Xfinity didn't allow HBO apps to be authorized on any directly-connecting-to-TV devices".. (It still would have been faster to just go to Xfinity on demand from the Tivo we were originally watching..)
> 
> so did it change recently, at least regarding Apple TV?


Apple TV was one of the first few devices that Comcast authorized HBO Go on along with Xbox. Both of those devices are owned by very large companies.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

HBO Go never worked on my TiVos when I had Comcast as my cable video supplier. In order to see any HBO Go programming, you had to go through the clunky Xfinity TiVo app. It was all there, but YIKES! What a horrible app to deal with!!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mahermusic said:


> In order to see any HBO Go programming, you had to go through the clunky Xfinity TiVo app. It was all there, but YIKES! What a horrible app to deal with!!


Not quite true. I usually search for Comcast OnDemand content through TiVo's search and then play it directly from there (ie not having to go through the app to search and find content). Limits your interaction with the app. 

Scott


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

wmcbrine said:


> Of course, this mostly makes me want to cancel HBO with Comcast and pick it up some other way, e.g. via Amazon.


Yep, this is just Comcast being, uh, Comcastic. But there's really no reason to put up with their horse****. You have multiple options when it comes to subscribing to HBO (and Showtime and Starz) and all of those other options will give you better HD picture quality than what you're getting from Comcast.

If you have Amazon Prime, then adding HBO via Amazon Channels is probably the best option. Their PQ is better than if you watch in the HBO Now or Hulu apps (or at least that used to be the case). Then you could watch HBO inside the Prime Video app on TiVo.

Couple of trade-offs, though. One, TiVo's OnePass system probably doesn't support HBO as an add-on within the Prime Video app. But OnePass does support HBO as a linear channel from Comcast. So no more keeping track of HBO series in your main DVR queue. Two, you'll lose access to the HBO linear channels on your TiVo, which could be a bummer if you're into live shows like Bill Mahr, John Oliver and boxing. (Stuff that broadcasts live on HBO typically takes hours until it's available for on-demand streaming.) Also, I'm not sure whether HBO content in the Prime Video app has 5.1 audio or not. It may vary by device. (I'm sure Fire TV supports it if any device does.)

If you happen to have a Fire TV stick/box, then you could use that to watch the live linear HBO channels. They added a live guide for Amazon Channels back at the start of the year.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> It's always been this way. Speculation is that because all the HBO stuff is available via VOD, and Comcast offers a VOD app on TiVo, that's why they block it.


cox customers have access too both, so that's not a reason.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Makes more sense for HBO Now to be on Tivo than HBO Go.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> Yep, this is just Comcast being, uh, Comcastic. But there's really no reason to put up with their horse****. You have multiple options when it comes to subscribing to HBO (and Showtime and Starz) and all of those other options will give you better HD picture quality than what you're getting from Comcast.
> 
> If you have Amazon Prime, then adding HBO via Amazon Channels is probably the best option. Their PQ is better than if you watch in the HBO Now or Hulu apps (or at least that used to be the case). Then you could watch HBO inside the Prime Video app on TiVo.
> 
> *Couple of trade-offs, though.*


One more potential trade-off that you did not mention: Comcast TV subscribers can often get HBO (and/or Cinemax, SHO & STARZ) added to their service for free or only $1 or $2 a month each as a promotional or limited-time contractual rate. It is otherwise very rare to find a significant discount for the premium channels.

The only drawback is that you must renegotiate the rate at the end of the promotional or contractual term. But the cost savings can be very substantial over time, amounting to hundreds or even thousands of dollars. That makes Comcast's inferior video quality a bit easier to swallow.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

schatham said:


> Makes more sense for HBO Now to be on Tivo than HBO Go.


Why?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HBO Go vs. HBO Now: Which streaming service is right for you?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> One more potential trade-off that you did not mention: Comcast TV subscribers can often get HBO (and/or Cinemax, SHO & STARZ) added to their service for free or only $1 or $2 a month each as a promotional or limited-time contractual rate. It is otherwise very rare to find a significant discount for the premium channels.
> 
> The only drawback is that you must renegotiate the rate at the end of the promotional or contractual term. But the cost savings can be very substantial over time, amounting to hundreds or even thousands of dollars. That makes Comcast's inferior video quality a bit easier to swallow.


Yes. I currently have HBO added to my Hulu subscription at a discounted $5 per month promo rate for six months (and $5 is the regular monthly rate for HBO when added to DirecTV Now).

Cable and satellite companies often do offer premium channels for free or at discounted rates for awhile if you ask but then the regular prices kick in and you have to try to haggle for it again. Some people don't mind the repeated ritual of cable TV haggling. Some do.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> It's always been this way. Speculation is that because all the HBO stuff is available via VOD, and Comcast offers a VOD app on TiVo, that's why they block it.


xod on tivo is no longer available in comcast markets upgraded to fiber after the end of tivo's contract with comcast (june 30th).


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Why?


 From HBO's perspective. OTA Tivo users may subscribe and HBO Go does them no good. HBO GO customers already have HBO.

From Tivo's perspective, their largest cable provider does not allow it (HBO GO), so a small group can take advantage of it. Their OTA customers don't have to switch devices to watch, which may make some think why do I need a Tivo.

The real reason IMO is a heavy hand from from Comcast to HBO and Tivo.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

schatham said:


> From HBO's perspective. OTA Tivo users may subscribe and HBO Go does them no good. HBO GO customers already have HBO.
> 
> From Tivo's perspective, their largest cable provider does not allow it (HBO GO), so a small group can take advantage of it. Their OTA customers don't have to switch devices to watch, which may make some think why do I need a Tivo.
> 
> The real reason IMO is a heavy hand from from Comcast to HBO and Tivo.


And what about the majority of TiVo cable users who do get hbo Go on TiVo? While Comcast may be the single largest provider to cable TiVo users, they are not the majority and the hbo programming is available via on demand.

The OTA argument is the only plus for Now versus Go but I'd bet a lot of OTA users have a Roku or other device anyway. And they have a TiVo to record OTA. Hard to do that cleanly any other way without being a technical expert.

Oh, and you can get hbo via other streamers available on TiVo. So, you add few and take away access from many.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> Yes. I currently have HBO added to my Hulu subscription at a discounted $5 per month promo rate for six months (and $5 is the regular monthly rate for HBO when added to DirecTV Now).
> 
> Cable and satellite companies often do offer premium channels for free or at discounted rates for awhile if you ask but then the regular prices kick in and you have to try to haggle for it again. Some people don't mind the repeated ritual of cable TV haggling. Some do.


I am among those who do not like to haggle and find it an annoyance. But that's the nature of the game and if you don't play, you lose. The best deals (when they are available) combining cost savings and convenience are the 2-year contracts for either HBO/Starz or SHO/Cinemax at $2 p.m. for the two premiums ($1 apiece). I currently have one for the latter pair; my previous 2-year contract for the former pair ran out over one year ago and I have managed to keep HBO for free since then by obtaining a recurring promo every three to six months. Free is good!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> xod on tivo is no longer available in comcast markets upgraded to fiber after the end of tivo's contract with comcast (june 30th).


That sucks. I wonder if Comcast is working on an IP based app for 3rd party devices to access VOD on these new fiber systems?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> The OTA argument is the only plus for Now versus Go but I'd bet a lot of OTA users have a Roku or other device anyway. And they have a TiVo to record OTA. Hard to do that cleanly any other way without being a technical expert.


If you're technical enough to understand what a USB port is, you can use Tablo as your OTA DVR. They have very simple illustrated set-up instructions. Honestly, probably no more difficult to configure for first-time use than a TiVo. (I will admit that other options, like Plex DVR, aren't for non-techies. And MythTV, which I use, is *definitely* not for the general public.)


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> That sucks. I wonder if Comcast is working on an IP based app for 3rd party devices to access VOD on these new fiber systems?


Yes. It's called Xfinity Stream. Currently runs on Roku, iOS and Android. Coming soon to select smart TVs and, if I had to guess, eventually Apple TV and Fire TV.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> That sucks. I wonder if Comcast is working on an IP based app for 3rd party devices to access VOD on these new fiber systems?


it's not a technical issue, they're just dropping support with new network configurations, the fiber still currently supports qam.



NashGuy said:


> Yes. It's called Xfinity Stream. Currently runs on Roku, iOS and Android. Coming soon to select smart TVs and, if I had to guess, eventually Apple TV and Fire TV.


web browsers, too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> it's not a technical issue, they're just dropping support with new network configurations, the fiber still currently supports qam.


But if it's like FIOS the linear channels are QAM but VOD is all IP.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> But if it's like FIOS the linear channels are QAM but VOD is all IP.


and last time I checked tivo's with access to cox ondemand have access to an IPbackchannel whatever that is


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

NorthAlabama said:


> it's not a technical issue, they're just dropping support with new network configurations, the fiber still currently supports qam.





Dan203 said:


> But if it's like FIOS the linear channels are QAM but VOD is all IP.


I would find it interesting to know whether, when Comcast makes this type of network upgrade, they are moving all VOD to IP-only. It's been speculated (possibly confirmed?) that VOD on X1 boxes has been IP-based for years now. But VOD on older non-X1 boxes, as well as TiVos, has remained QAM-based.

It would seem to me that, when this network upgrade is performed, it's changing *something* with regard to the technical transmission of VOD which makes it no longer compatible with the existing VOD app on TiVo. If that's true, then it would appear that prior to June 30, Comcast was taking some additional step(s) to make the revised VOD system still compatible with the TiVo app (e.g. the installation of IP-to-QAM VOD conversion hardware/software at the node). But since the lapse of their contract with TiVo on June 30, Comcast is no longer required to expend the extra resources to make the revised VOD system compatible with the TiVo app. So they aren't bothering to do that.

The alternative explanation, I guess, is that it's 100% a contract issue and really has nothing to do with any technical changes to the VOD system when these network upgrades happen. But if that's the case, why didn't Comcast just kill the TiVo VOD app for everyone on July 1, when they were no longer contractually obligated to support it? But that isn't happening. Reportedly, only TiVo users whose local Comcast networks are upgraded after 6/30/18 are losing the ability to use the Xfinity OnDemand app. Which leads me to the question: are customers using Comcast's own pre-X1 boxes also losing access to VOD at the same time TiVo users are?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> But if it's like FIOS the linear channels are QAM but VOD is all IP.


astrohip's new install (wired in april) supports xod on tivo with ftth, if that makes any difference.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

NashGuy said:


> Cable and satellite companies often do offer premium channels for free or at discounted rates for awhile if you ask but then the regular prices kick in and you have to try to haggle for it again. Some people don't mind the repeated ritual of cable TV haggling. Some do.


I definitely don't *like* the haggling.. but do it.. Though heck, I guess it gets me to keep getting HBO since it's "only a few bucks a month" (I think $5 currently), even though I already have tons of other stuff I already record, etc.. Last Week with John Oliver is the only show I *regularly* watch, though I have watched a couple of documentaries (Garry Shandling) lately, *eventually* watch Silicon Valley, etc..


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Digging up an old thread but thought it was worth getting out there.

Folks in the Tivo Innovate facebook group are saying* HBO Go* activates... They say to use a browser to activate and keep refreshing and it will eventually work. One person had to try about 10 times.

Anybody with HBO, give it a shot.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mattack said:


> I definitely don't *like* the haggling.. but do it.. Though heck, I guess it gets me to keep getting HBO since it's "only a few bucks a month" (I think $5 currently), even though I already have tons of other stuff I already record, etc.. Last Week with John Oliver is the only show I *regularly* watch, though I have watched a couple of documentaries (Garry Shandling) lately, *eventually* watch Silicon Valley, etc..


Enjoy it while it lasts. The future of premium services look to me like they will all become unbundled a la carte services that will be sold only at regular prices. Note that Comcast has dumped Cinemax from their old top-tier Digital Premier package and Starz will get dropped from it in October.

Meanwhile, it looks to me like WarnerMedia is going to (sooner or later) replace traditional HBO and Cinemax both with the upcoming HBO Max service.

Meanwhile, CBS, which owns Showtime, placed an unsolicited bid this spring for Starz. That's unfinished business -- they pivoted over the summer to a bigger deal, re-merging back with Viacom to become the new ViacomCBS. But I still expect them to get back to buying Starz. What happens then? I can't see, in this new media landscape, any way that they operate two similarly sized and priced premium/streaming services. So Starz will just get absorbed into the slightly larger and stronger Showtime. Showtime immediately doubles its catalog, gains a bunch of new subs, and can maybe slightly raise its monthly price.

ViacomCBS has made no secret that they're now on the prowl for additional acquisitions in order to scale up. I expect them to end up buying MGM too, or at least MGM's Epix service, and then folding that mini-premium/streamer into Showtime too.

A couple years (or less) from now, in other words, what we used to think of as "premium" cable services will be down to just HBO Max and Showtime. Both services will look to squeeze their distribution partners' cut of the prices they charge down to the same levels that Netflix gets. That's going to mean no more giving away HBO or Showtime for free or at deeply discounted prices for months on end to retain customers. Sorry.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

NorthAlabama said:


> it's not a technical issue, they're just dropping support with new network configurations, the fiber still currently supports qam.
> 
> web browsers, too.


Samsung TVs also. Mine is a 2017 model and Xfinity Stream is pretty smooth .


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Digging up an old thread but thought it was worth getting out there.
> 
> Folks in the Tivo Innovate facebook group are saying* HBO Go* activates... They say to use a browser to activate and keep refreshing and it will eventually work. One person had to try about 10 times.
> 
> Anybody with HBO, give it a shot.


Has anyone with an HBO sub via Comcast had success activating HBO Go on a TiVo device?

AFAICT, Xfinity is not allowing it, even though it does allow access on other devices, such as computers, mobile devices, Amazon Fire TV, and Roku.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> Has anyone with an HBO sub via Comcast had success activating HBO Go on a TiVo device?
> 
> AFAICT, Xfinity is not allowing it, even though it does allow access on other devices, such as computers, mobile devices, Amazon Fire TV, and Roku.


Somebody in another thread to which the same FYI was posted seemed to confirm it, but it didn't work for my TiVo box ... though I didn't try repeated refreshes.

edit: Found via BigJim's history, here:


humbb said:


> Bingo! Only had to refresh once (used Firefox).
> Thanks!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> Somebody in another thread to which the same FYI was posted seemed to confirm it, but it didn't work for my TiVo box ... though I didn't try repeated refreshes.
> 
> edit: Found via BigJim's history, here:
> ​


Do we know whether that user subscribes to HBO via his Comcast sub? That would be the salient point for me.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Somebody in another thread to which the same FYI was posted seemed to confirm it, but it didn't work for my TiVo box ... though I didn't try repeated refreshes.
> 
> edit: Found via BigJim's history, here:
> ​


It worked for me for two different boxes using iOS Safari. I got the message that Xfinity doesn't allow it when choosing Xfinity the first time. I reloaded the page and got a near blank page except for "choose a different provider". I tapped that, tapped Xfinity again and it took me to the Xfinity web site and redirected me back and the box linked.

I do subscribe to HBO. You can't link HBOGO to Xfinity on any device if you don't subscribe to HBO.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

chiguy50 said:


> Do we know whether that user subscribes to HBO via his Comcast sub? That would be the salient point for me.


I do subscribe to HBO via my Comcast triple play package.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Digging up an old thread but thought it was worth getting out there.
> 
> Folks in the Tivo Innovate facebook group are saying* HBO Go* activates... They say to use a browser to activate and keep refreshing and it will eventually work. One person had to try about 10 times.
> 
> Anybody with HBO, give it a shot.





krkaufman said:


> Somebody in another thread to which the same FYI was posted seemed to confirm it, but it didn't work for my TiVo box ... though I didn't try repeated refreshes.
> 
> edit: Found via BigJim's history, here:
> ​





morac said:


> It worked for me for two different boxes using iOS Safari. *I got the message that Xfinity doesn't allow it when choosing Xfinity the first time. I reloaded the page and got a near blank page except for "choose a different provider". I tapped that, tapped Xfinity again and it took me to the Xfinity web site and redirected me back and the box linked.*
> 
> I do subscribe to HBO. You can't link HBOGO to Xfinity on any device if you don't subscribe to HBO.


Thank you for this. I followed your guidance to the letter and it suddenly worked for me, too.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Folks in the Tivo Innovate facebook group are saying* HBO Go* activates... They say to use a browser to activate and keep refreshing and it will eventually work. One person had to try about 10 times.
> 
> Anybody with HBO, give it a shot.





morac said:


> It worked for me for two different boxes using iOS Safari. I got the message that Xfinity doesn't allow it when choosing Xfinity the first time. I reloaded the page and got a near blank page except for "choose a different provider". I tapped that, tapped Xfinity again and it took me to the Xfinity web site and redirected me back and the box linked.





chiguy50 said:


> Thank you for this. I followed your guidance to the letter and it suddenly worked for me, too.


Ditto. Just activated HBOGO on 3 TiVo DVRs and 5 Minis using this procedure ... though it took service connections on the DVRs and the same+reboots on the Minis to get the HBOGO app installed on the Minis.

p.s. I hadn't used iOS Safari's refresh previously, but you just need to drag down on the page to trigger a refresh. And it just took a single refresh and clicking on 'Choose another provider' to get the job done. Selecting 'Xfinity' from this secondary list worked every time.












​


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> Ditto. Just activated HBOGO on 3 TiVo DVRs and 5 Minis using this procedure ... though it took service connections on the DVRs and the same+reboots on the Minis to get the HBOGO app installed on the Minis.
> 
> p.s. I hadn't used iOS Safari's refresh previously, but you just need to drag down on the page to trigger a refresh. And it just took a single refresh and clicking on 'Choose another provider' to get the job done. Selecting 'Xfinity' from this secondary list worked every time.


FTR: I used Mozilla Firefox on my PC, which was where (in addition to Google Chrome) I had previously tried unsuccessfully to get the app to authorize on my TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Glad to have HBOGO working on all our TiVos, now ... but the interface sure is laggy (on Roamio and v2 Minis). Reminds me of running HBOGO on our 1st gen Roku a number of years ago, though gratefully not that bad, yet.

edited to clarify models in-use


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks. It works. TE3, Bolt Vox, Xfinity, Safari Windows 10.

I opened the HBO Go app, chose sign in, went to hbogo/signintv and entered the code and chose Xfinity. It failed, then all I did was hit refresh on the browser and now it works.

I guess I need to do this on the Mini's also.

Edit: Mini worked first try


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

schatham said:


> Thanks. It works. TE3, Bolt Vox, Xfinity, Safari Windows 10.
> 
> I opened the HBO Go app, chose sign in, went to hbogo/signintv and entered the code and chose Xfinity. It failed, then all I did was hit refresh on the browser and now it works.
> 
> ...


It did not work for me.. Refresh just returned to a blank screen with choose another provider. However when I selected choose another provider it worked on the Mini. Will do my other Tivos now.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Cool, worked here with Roamio Pro with TE3 on Comcast. Thanks to whoever figured this out!

Scott


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, it worked, but what a SUCKY interface. So much Better and Faster on a ROKU! Waste (at least on the Tivo)!!!


----------



## MichaelCoffin (Nov 28, 2014)

This worked for me! Tivo Roamio and one first generation mini, used ios safari on iPhone for browser.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Dang! It worked!


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> A couple years (or less) from now, in other words, what we used to think of as "premium" cable services will be down to just HBO Max and Showtime. Both services will look to squeeze their distribution partners' cut of the prices they charge down to the same levels that Netflix gets. That's going to mean no more giving away HBO or Showtime for free or at deeply discounted prices for months on end to retain customers. Sorry.


They are going to morph into OTT services like Netflix, Disney+, AppleTV+, etc.

Almost 20 years ago Bill Gates said the future is all about owning content, and he was right (even though Microsoft never really got into that game). A lot of these services will have full vertical integration, controlling everything from concept to viewing.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Diana Collins said:


> They are going to morph into OTT services like Netflix, Disney+, AppleTV+, etc.
> 
> Almost 20 years ago Bill Gates said the future is all about owning content, and he was right (even though Microsoft never really got into that game). A lot of these services will have full vertical integration, controlling everything from concept to viewing.


Yup, definitely. Those premium cable services already are, in fact, morphing into OTT services and that's just going to continue, especially with the advent of HBO Max.

The whole distinction between "cable TV" and OTT/SVOD is going to get blurrier and blurrier as traditional cable network owners launch OTT services and transition their customer bases over to them.

Disney: Hulu, Disney+, ESPN+
WarnerMedia: HBO Max (spring 2020)
NBCUniversal: Peacock (spring 2020)
ViacomCBS: CBS All Access, Showtime
Discovery: service's name TBD (spring 2020)

All the other traditional cable network groups (e.g. AMC, A+E, Hallmark) just end up getting acquired by bigger fish, or becoming content producers/suppliers to bigger fish, or just going out of business. Fox is probably the exception. They may never end up doing their own direct-to-consumer OTT service if they can succeed in getting their handful of channels available via add-on bundles to everyone else's services. And they still have their licensing deal in place with Hulu for next-day streaming of content from the main Fox network.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> Ditto. Just activated HBOGO on 3 TiVo DVRs and 5 Minis using this procedure ... though it took service connections on the DVRs and the same+reboots on the Minis to get the HBOGO app installed on the Minis.
> 
> p.s. I hadn't used iOS Safari's refresh previously, but you just need to drag down on the page to trigger a refresh. And it just took a single refresh and clicking on 'Choose another provider' to get the job done. Selecting 'Xfinity' from this secondary list worked every time.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I still get email notifications from here and saw this thread, and it worked for me too! Just had to refresh and re-select Xfinity and BAM! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Fox is probably the exception. They may never end up doing their own direct-to-consumer OTT service if they can succeed in getting their handful of channels available via add-on bundles to everyone else's services. And they still have their licensing deal in place with Hulu for next-day streaming of content from the main Fox network.


Fox and Hulu are both 100% owned by Disney now, so Disney can pretty much do whatever they want. If they wanted to move all the Fox shows to Disney Plus they could, but they've already said they don't plan to do that.

Unless you meant the news part of the old Fox, but that new Fox doesn't produce any shows, so I assume you meant Fox studios.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

morac said:


> Fox and Hulu are both 100% owned by Disney now, so Disney can pretty much do whatever they want. If they wanted to move all the Fox shows to Disney Plus they could, but they've already said they don't plan to do that.
> 
> Unless you meant the news part of the old Fox, but that new Fox doesn't produce any shows, so I assume you meant Fox studios.


When I referred to Fox, I meant what's left of it, which includes the Fox broadcast network, Fox News, Fox Business, FS1, FS2, and Big Ten Network. Fox no longer owns the Fox-named movie and TV studios, although I think they may have some ownership stake in certain series that air on the Fox network, like The Masked Singer. At any rate, regardless of the ownership of the series they air, Fox (as is true of other networks) typically retains streaming rights to at least the last five episodes of their current-season series. And they continue to non-exclusively license those rights to Hulu (while also using those rights to stream their last five eps inside their own Fox app). At this point, the Fox corp. is mainly focused on sports, news, and unscripted/reality/competition TV series. They understand that high-cost scripted series and movies now are the domain of the big boys (Netflix, Disney, Warner, NBCU, Apple, Amazon, ViacomCBS) who offer them via their own direct-to-consumer streaming services. Rupert Murdoch looked at where the media landscape was heading and said, "Yeah, I'll cash out now and sell to Disney. I'll keep a skinny business going so my sons have something to do for the next few years."


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

I don't know that FOX is getting completely out of scripted shows but becoming a broadcaster like the old days prior to all the vertical integrations. Studios will still provide them content as their parent may not necessarily want it.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Diana Collins said:


> Almost 20 years ago Bill Gates said the future is all about owning content, and he was right (even though Microsoft never really got into that game). A lot of these services will have full vertical integration, controlling everything from concept to viewing.


I always look back and marvel on how this Qwest commercial is coming true...


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

SullyND said:


> I always look back and marvel on how this Qwest commercial is coming true...


Yes! I've thought of that ad several times over the past year or so as well.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

EDIT: SOLVED

Their activation page is bugged. It won't work the standard way as with other devices. to get it to work:

select "Other Providers"
select: xfinity.

This forced me to login to xfinity with my xfinity account.
I got a message that my(tivo) device had been activated.
I tested it by watching the HBO series "Succession"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am not able to activate HBOGO on my Bolt. I have a HBOGO subscription with xfinity, and it works find on my Roku and other devices
I went to the activation page and selected "xfinity", entered actication code displayed on TV.
What is even more interesting is that I have HBOGO access as a non-subscriber through the Tivo HBOGO app; I can playback HBO clips, etc. Thus, I am not experiencing any technical problems.

What else do I need to do that I am over looking?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

nrnoble said:


> I am not able to activate HBOGO on my Bolt. I have a HBOGO subscription with xfinity, and it works find on my Roku and other devices
> I went to the activation page and selected "xfinity", entered actication code displayed on TV.
> What is even more interesting is that I have HBOGO access as a non-subscriber through the Tivo HBOGO app; I can playback HBO clips, etc. Thus, I am not experiencing any technical problems.
> 
> What else do I need to do that I am over looking?


Sorry don't have time to find the other thread but the secret "fix" that seems to be working is to refresh your browser and select Xfinity again after the not supported error (some may have had to refresh more than once but it worked for me after the first time).

Scott


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> Sorry don't have time to find the other thread but the secret "fix" that seems to be working is to refresh your browser and select Xfinity again after the not supported error (some may have had to refresh more than once but it worked for me after the first time).
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott. I got it working.

Thankfully we have some smart people who are willing to share their solutions.

When I called xfinity and Tivo
xfinity support: Not our problem, you need to call Tivo.
Tivo support: Not our problem, you need to call xfinity.


----------



## mntvjunkie (May 13, 2009)

smark said:


> I don't know that FOX is getting completely out of scripted shows but becoming a broadcaster like the old days prior to all the vertical integrations. Studios will still provide them content as their parent may not necessarily want it.


They'll probably stay in the scripted game for a while, but it's going to become more expensive now that they don't own any studio to produce it. Of course, that doesn't mean it won't buy scripted programming from others. I can't think of any of the big 4 networks that don't buy at least SOME content from other studios.

Longer term, could we see AT&T make a play to buy the rest of the Fox assets? It certainly wouldn't be the first attempt at a network, and I believe a few WarnerMedia executives have expressed regret at getting out of the TV game. (Yes, I know they own half of The CW, but when was half of something good enough for AT&T?)


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mntvjunkie said:


> They'll probably stay in the scripted game for a while, but it's going to become more expensive now that they don't own any studio to produce it. Of course, that doesn't mean it won't buy scripted programming from others. I can't think of any of the big 4 networks that don't buy at least SOME content from other studios.
> 
> Longer term, could we see AT&T make a play to buy the rest of the Fox assets? It certainly wouldn't be the first attempt at a network, and I believe a few WarnerMedia executives have expressed regret at getting out of the TV game. (Yes, I know they own half of The CW, but when was half of something good enough for AT&T?)


I'm not sure why WarnerMedia would feel the need to get into the broadcast network game at this point by buying the Fox network. They're clearly building for the streaming future with their expansive HBO Max service. They have in-house scripted content production via Warner Bros. Picture and Television. They've got news covered with CNN. They have sports with Turner Sports/Bleacher Report Live. As for the fading world of linear-channel cable TV, they've got lots of those channels with TBS, TNT, Cartoon Network, etc.

But what *will* become of Fox? It's an interesting question. The future favors big, broad media players and Fox has made themselves a skinny one by selling off most of their assets to Disney. To me, it looked like Rupert Murdoch's decision to cash in and sail off into the sunset rather than try to make a go of Fox as a major player in the coming streaming wars. If you look at my thread of fanciful media industry predictions for the first half of the 2020s, I imagine Sinclair (a major owner of local stations and the recent buyer of the Fox Sports regional sports networks) eventually purchasing the Fox broadcast network and their remaining cable sports nets (FS1, FS2, Big Ten Network) while Fox News and Fox Business Channel get absorbed into Murdoch's News Corp., operating in conjunction with the Wall Street Journal. We'll see...


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

If Tivo is smart about having the pre-role ads they will limit to content ads like what we see all the networks do in promoting their up coming schedule. HBO does this with their ON Demand shows\Movies.
If they go with traditional TV commercials, they best stick with the popular commercials that people enjoy watching, such as GECKO commercials. Nobody wants to see a pre-role of "As Seen On TV" products.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> I'm not sure why WarnerMedia would feel the need to get into the broadcast network game at this point by buying the Fox network. They're clearly building for the streaming future with their expansive HBO Max service. They have in-house scripted content production via Warner Bros. Picture and Television. They've got news covered with CNN. They have sports with Turner Sports/Bleacher Report Live. As for the fading world of linear-channel cable TV, they've got lots of those channels with TBS, TNT, Cartoon Network, etc.
> 
> But what *will* become of Fox? It's an interesting question. The future favors big, broad media players and Fox has made themselves a skinny one by selling off most of their assets to Disney. To me, it looked like Rupert Murdoch's decision to cash in and sail off into the sunset rather than try to make a go of Fox as a major player in the coming streaming wars. If you look at my thread of fanciful media industry predictions for the first half of the 2020s, I imagine Sinclair (a major owner of local stations and the recent buyer of the Fox Sports regional sports networks) eventually purchasing the Fox broadcast network and their remaining cable sports nets (FS1, FS2, Big Ten Network) while Fox News and Fox Business Channel get absorbed into Murdoch's News Corp., operating in conjunction with the Wall Street Journal. We'll see...


Not sure if you saw this week a rumor popped up that Shari Redstone is thinking of building out a rival to Fox News as part of the coming Viacom CBS empire. Might make more sense at some time in the future to buy Fox assets if the younger Murdochs want out totally once the old man steps aside for good.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Not sure if you saw this week a rumor popped up that Shari Redstone is thinking of building out a rival to Fox News as part of the coming Viacom CBS empire. Might make more sense at some time in the future to buy Fox assets if the younger Murdochs want out totally once the old man steps aside for good.


Yeah, I saw that. Seems like an odd move on Redstone's part, given the existence of CBS News. But yeah, who knows what might happen with Fox News in a post-Murdoch era...


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

So what's the best way to get HBO if i already subscribe to Amazon Prime? Should I call Comcast and ask for a deal for HBO added to my service and then use this trick to get the HBO Go app working on my TiVo? Or just pay for HBO through Amazon and watch on Amazon app?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

leiff said:


> So what's the best way to get HBO if i already subscribe to Amazon Prime? Should I call Comcast and ask for a deal for HBO added to my service and then use this trick to get the HBO Go app working on my TiVo? Or just pay for HBO through Amazon and watch on Amazon app?


Comcast will often let you subscribe to HBO for $10 for awhile. If they do it's worth going that route.

Otherwise going the Amazon route may be better as I've read the picture quality is better through Amazon than HBO Go. Both are much better than watching HBO in Comcast.


----------



## MileHigh96 (Jun 17, 2019)

leiff said:


> So what's the best way to get HBO if i already subscribe to Amazon Prime? Should I call Comcast and ask for a deal for HBO added to my service and then use this trick to get the HBO Go app working on my TiVo? Or just pay for HBO through Amazon and watch on Amazon app?


AFAIK you cannot authorize the HBO GO app on Tivo through Comcast.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

MileHigh96 said:


> AFAIK you cannot authorize the HBO GO app on Tivo through Comcast.


You can using the work around mentioned in the other thread.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Is starting up HBO Go on e.g. Roamio Pro any faster than it is on to start up for example Hulu?
I practically never use Hulu on my Tivo because it's SO SLOW and takes forever to start up. It's much easier to switch to AppleTV and use it that way.

Even the (horrid) Comcast On Demand interface (which is how I used to watch HBO stuff I didn't record -- I basically only record Last Week so I can watch in quickmode) started up reasonably quickly.. on my Premiere.

I guess I will still probably try this 'game' just to get it set up. Because this does then let shows show up in OPs that are recording & stream, right?
(e.g. to watch the last couple of seasons of Silicon Valley some eon.. then I can delete the streaming 'placeholder' items to indicate I've watched the episode)


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

morac said:


> Comcast will often let you subscribe to HBO for $10 for awhile. If they do it's worth going that route.
> 
> Otherwise going the Amazon route may be better as I've read the picture quality is better through Amazon than HBO Go. Both are much better than watching HBO in Comcast.


There have been little to no discount or promo deals for HBO from Comcast now that HBO is under AT&T's corporate hat. I myself had been getting it for free for years on end through recurring promos but have not been able to get one since last December. I fear that ship has sailed.

OTOH, in those Comcast regions that have not yet transitioned to the "Simple - Easy" system, you can still get a bundle deal that includes HBO in the package price.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> OTOH, in those Comcast regions that have not yet transitioned to the "Simple - Easy" system, you can still get a bundle deal that includes HBO in the package price.


Yeah, that's the old Digital Premier package. It used to include all of the basic cable channels plus HBO, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, and The Movie Channel. Then this summer they yanked Cinemax from it and replaced it with Comcast/NBCU's own on-demand package of old movies called Hitz. (The reviews for Hitz among Comcast customers haven't been kind.) Kept the package price the same.

And just this week, Comcast announced that on Dec. 10, they're going to yank the Starz and Starz Encore channels from Digital Premier and replace them with the (less expensive and fewer) Epix channels, likely still keeping the price the same.

At this point, I'm not sure that Digital Premier is that great a deal.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> There have been little to no discount or promo deals for HBO from Comcast now that HBO is under AT&T's corporate hat. I myself had been getting it for free for years on end through recurring promos but have not been able to get one since last December. I fear that ship has sailed.
> 
> OTOH, in those Comcast regions that have not yet transitioned to the "Simple - Easy" system, you can still get a bundle deal that includes HBO in the package price.


I guess it's a good thing then than they gave me the $10 month a deal in January for a year. I didn't even really ask for it. I had originally added HBO myself via their web site and initiated a chat or maybe it was via Twitter asking if it would affect my other promo. I was told no and asked if I wanted to switch from $15 to $10 a month.

I'll see if that's possible again when the promo expires in January, though I don't really watch much on HBO these days.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

morac said:


> I guess it's a good thing then than they gave me the $10 month a deal in January for a year. I didn't even really ask for it. I had originally added HBO myself via their web site and initiated a chat or maybe it was via Twitter asking if it would affect my other promo. I was told no and asked if I wanted to switch from $15 to $10 a month.
> 
> I'll see if that's possible again when the promo expires in January, though I don't really watch much on HBO these days.


I myself am addicted to HBO; they have long had by far the best programming of any source available, whether by VOD or via the linear channels (IMO and according to the critics). I am hoping that AT&T does not dilute the brand too much now that CEO Richard Plepler, who I believe was largely responsible for achieving a sustained high level of quality, is out the door. (For more on HBO, Plepler, and the "Golden Age of Television" see here.)

Back to Comcast, if you are looking for premium channel promos, you can still get free Showtime upon request. I am currently on back-to-back 90-day SHO promos.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

nrnoble said:


> When I called xfinity and Tivo
> xfinity support: Not our problem, you need to call Tivo.
> Tivo support: Not our problem, you need to call xfinity.




Also I must say again, that the the interface for the app on the Tivo for HBOGO *SUCKS!!!*

*GO ROKU!*


----------



## MileHigh96 (Jun 17, 2019)

samccfl99 said:


> Also I must say again, that the the interface for the app on the Tivo for HBOGO *SUCKS!!!*
> 
> *GO ROKU!*


So much this. In fact, ALL the apps on the TiVo suck to be completely honest. I didn't realize just how bad and outdated they were until I bought a Roku so I could watch Xfinity VOD stuff since that app on the TiVo was ended. Like I said in another thread, if I didn't use my TiVo for the DVR, I would just get rid of it completely because the customer service and satisfaction from them is just awful and it keeps going downhill.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

samccfl99 said:


> Also I must say again, that the the interface for the app on the Tivo for HBOGO *SUCKS!!!*
> 
> *GO ROKU!*


If you have one passes it works fine. Goes straight to your show. What about it sucks vs a Roku or whatever?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> I myself am addicted to HBO; they have long had by far the best programming of any source available, whether by VOD or via the linear channels (IMO and according to the critics). I am hoping that AT&T does not dilute the brand too much now that CEO Richard Plepler, who I believe was largely responsible for achieving a sustained high level of quality, is out the door. (For more on HBO, Plepler, and the "Golden Age of Television" see here.)


Well, Casey Bloys was actually in charge of most HBO programming before Plepler left and he's still there. And Greenblatt, who now heads up the whole entertainment division there at Warner, formerly ran Showtime and NBC, so he knows the industry and has relationships with the creative community.

There's been a lot of hand-wringing about the future of HBO but it looks to me like they continue to have a lot of good stuff in the pipeline for 2020. And, regardless of the method via which folks will access it in the future (eventually exclusively via HBO Max, I'd say), it appears that their plan is to keep HBO as its own distinct brand, doing the same kind of stuff it's always done. Think of HBO Max like a shopping mall, with four big anchor stores: HBO Originals, Max Originals (which aim to complement HBO by offering different types of programming), Movies, and TV Favorites (e.g. Friends, Big Bang Theory, West Wing, Dr. Who, etc.). And then various smaller stores like TBS, TNT, CNN, DC Comics, Looney Tunes, Cartoon Network, Adult Swim, etc.



chiguy50 said:


> Back to Comcast, if you are looking for premium channel promos, you can still get free Showtime upon request. I am currently on back-to-back 90-day SHO promos.


Wow, nice. Wonder how long they'll give you that?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> Back to Comcast, if you are looking for premium channel promos, you can still get free Showtime upon request. I am currently on back-to-back 90-day SHO promos.





NashGuy said:


> Wow, nice. Wonder how long they'll give you that?


Dunno, but it may become moot if the new bulk package I am negotiating for my HOA comes to fruition. It is slated to include two premium channels, which I have designated as HBO and Starz. If, as my sales rep avers, Comcast will no longer offer Starz (even as a premium add-on) by the end of this year, then we will replace it with Showtime. Obviously, there is no need for a promo on the individual subscriber account when the premium channel in question is already part of the bulk service.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> Dunno, but it may become moot if the new bulk package I am negotiating for my HOA comes to fruition. It is slated to include two premium channels, which I have designated as HBO and Starz. If, as my sales rep avers, Comcast will no longer offer Starz (even as a premium add-on) by the end of this year, then we will replace it with Showtime. Obviously, there is no need for a promo on the individual subscriber account when the premium channel in question is already part of the bulk service.


Why should it even need to be designated in the bulk agreement which is the second premium? Comcast charges $15 for HBO and $12 for all the others (except Epix, which is $6). Why couldn't the agreement say that each subscriber gets his/her choice of any two premium services and that they can be chosen when the agreement starts (or when a new tenant initiates services) and then switched out at any point after 1 year has passed? Does Comcast see it as too much hassle to allow individual tenants to choose their premiums?

BTW, Comcast's new retail rate card here shows that customers can bundle any 3 or more premium services for $10 each, e.g. 3 for $30. Only Epix is excluded from that deal. This is now the only way to get a deal on premium channels under the new packaging/pricing system given that there aren't any core packages now, like Digital Premier, that include premiums.

Lastly, I'll be really surprised if Comcast completely drops Starz and doesn't sell it even on an a la carte basis. I can understand Comcast's desire to switch out Starz and Starz Encore for the cheaper Epix and ScreenPix in the (now deprecated) packages that so many of their customers are on, in order to reduce Comcast's programming costs. As for dropping Starz as an a la carte service, hard to think that'll happen. It's gonna be bad enough for Starz just getting dropped from bundled packages but if Comcast drops them completely, that's gonna wreck them. Will definitely further drive down Lionsgate's stock price and probably precipitate some kind of corporate action (spin off or sale) one way or another.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> *Why should it even need to be designated in the bulk agreement which is the second premium?* Comcast charges $15 for HBO and $12 for all the others (except Epix, which is $6). Why couldn't the agreement say that each subscriber gets his/her choice of any two premium services and that they can be chosen when the agreement starts (or when a new tenant initiates services) and then switched out at any point after 1 year has passed? Does Comcast see it as too much hassle to allow individual tenants to choose their premiums?


Same reason a retail customer is not allowed this freedom. There is no account coding for "two premium channels at the subscriber's discretion." You have to choose the specific premium(s) when ordering (see the on-line check-out options, for example). You can then cancel or add specific premiums to your heart's content and you will only pay a pro rata fee based on the number of days that the subscription has been active. Obviously, bulk customers do not have this same latitude when it comes to the services under contract.

We shall see how the contract is worded (if and when we get to that stage), but based on the options my rep has presented to me I am assuming that it will specify HBO and Starz. Of course, I have confirmed that we will have the option of choosing a different premium should Starz be dropped from Comcast's offerings and I have already informed him that we would then substitute SHO as the second premium.



NashGuy said:


> *BTW, Comcast's new retail rate card here shows that customers can bundle any 3 or more premium services for $10 each, e.g. 3 for $30.* Only Epix is excluded from that deal. This is now the only way to get a deal on premium channels under the new packaging/pricing system given that there aren't any core packages now, like Digital Premier, that include premiums.


Right, that 3/4/5/6 premiums discount @$10 each has been available for a while now. I asked whether our folks could add a third premium to their individual subscriber accounts for the reduced rate of $10 on the basis of that retail discount offering. Unfortunately, he said we could not "tag-team" premiums between the bulk and individual accounts for purposes of qualifying for that price reduction. I figured as much, but it never hurts to ask.



NashGuy said:


> *Lastly, I'll be really surprised if Comcast completely drops Starz and doesn't sell it even on an a la carte basis. *I can understand Comcast's desire to switch out Starz and Starz Encore for the cheaper Epix and ScreenPix in the (now deprecated) packages that so many of their customers are on, in order to reduce Comcast's programming costs. As for dropping Starz as an a la carte service, hard to think that'll happen. It's gonna be bad enough for Starz just getting dropped from bundled packages but if Comcast drops them completely, that's gonna wreck them. Will definitely further drive down Lionsgate's stock price and probably precipitate some kind of corporate action (spin off or sale) one way or another.


I don't expect it to happen but will not be surprised if it does. After all, isn't that what DISH did when it dropped HBO as of last November?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> Same reason a retail customer is not allowed this freedom. There is no account coding for "two premium channels at the subscriber's discretion."


If Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, TMC and Hitz are all equally priced at $12 in Comcast's system (and they are), then why wouldn't their system allow individual customers to make equal-value switchouts? Is that just the way they do all bulk deals? "This is exactly what your representative negotiated for your property and this is exactly what you get."

IDK, if I were one of your tenants, I wouldn't be happy about my money going to pay for premium channels you selected for me that I didn't even get to choose. Why not negotiate for a lower package price that doesn't include premiums and let residents spend the extra money on Netflix or Hulu or Disney+ (or on something other than TV)? I can kind of understand you including HBO, given it's popularity, but Starz?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> If Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, TMC and Hitz are all equally priced at $12 in Comcast's system (and they are), then why wouldn't their system allow individual customers to make equal-value switchouts? Is that just the way they do all bulk deals? "This is exactly what your representative negotiated for your property and this is exactly what you get."


The video content ("Preferred" plus "HBO & Starz") is stipulated in the contract. Substituting one premium for another requires a contract amendment.



NashGuy said:


> IDK, if I were one of your tenants, I wouldn't be happy about my money going to pay for premium channels you selected for me that I didn't even get to choose. Why not negotiate for a lower package price that doesn't include premiums and let residents spend the extra money on Netflix or Hulu or Disney+ (or on something other than TV)? I can kind of understand you including HBO, given it's popularity, but Starz?


There is always a trade-off with these bulk arrangements. We can save our residents a bundle of cash by including for a small uptick in price what would otherwise be a $15 or $12 monthly charge. OTOH, as you say, the choice is made for the entire community AND we are obligated to pay every month for the term of the contract. It's a balancing act. I definitely want to include HBO; the second premium was meant to be a throw-in.

BTW, I have agreed to substitute SHO for Starz in the proposal. My rep was told today that "it doesn't look good" for a favorable outcome to the negotiations with Lionsgate.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> BTW, I have agreed to substitute SHO for Starz in the proposal. My rep was told today that "it doesn't look good" for a favorable outcome to the negotiations with Lionsgate.


Yeah, I think Showtime has slightly more subscribers than Starz. (If they don't know, they definitely will after this December!) So I'd think that would be more folks' choice as a second premium after HBO.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, I think Showtime has slightly more subscribers than Starz. (If they don't know, they definitely will after this December!) So I'd think that would be more folks' choice as a second premium after HBO.


I like both services. Having had Starz included in my residential bundle with Blast! and Preferred for the past six months (@$50), I have been surprised at the number of quality movie titles I wind up recording or streaming from Starz. Lionsgate most definitely has a deep catalog. As for their incipient original programming, I find that much less inspiring. But there were more than a few movies I had had in my Netflix disc-by-mail queue that I wound up watching on Starz.

But Showtime is a worthy substitute IMHO as far as the premium channel line-up goes.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Trick for Epix app on Comcast. Their is no Tivo in the list, choose Xbox and it works.


----------



## c-collins (Sep 27, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Ditto. Just activated HBOGO on 3 TiVo DVRs and 5 Minis using this procedure ... though it took service connections on the DVRs and the same+reboots on the Minis to get the HBOGO app installed on the Minis.
> 
> p.s. I hadn't used iOS Safari's refresh previously, but you just need to drag down on the page to trigger a refresh. And it just took a single refresh and clicking on 'Choose another provider' to get the job done. Selecting 'Xfinity' from this secondary list worked every time.
> 
> ...


I can confirm this works. I had to CTRL-F5 about 10 times but it eventually went through


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> BTW, I have agreed to substitute SHO for Starz in the proposal. My rep was told today that "it doesn't look good" for a favorable outcome to the negotiations with Lionsgate.


Well, Cord Cutters News is breaking the story today that, per their sources, Comcast is definitely dropping Starz completely at the end of the year. Won't even sell it a la carte any more. If you're on Comcast and want Starz, you'll need to subscribe to it via some streaming format (where it typically sells for $9, which is $3 less than Comcast charges).

Comcast Is Dropping STARZ in December - Cord Cutters News

Between this and all the behind-the-scenes drama that must be going on with carriage negotiations for HBO Max, alongside the launch today of Apple TV+, and the upcoming launches of Disney+ and then Peacock, it really feels like the whole pay TV biz is in flux right now.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I just got the email from Comcast that Starz is gone as of December 10th:










More nonsense from Comcast, especially when they've already dropped another premium channel previously, and I'm under contract.

Such a scam when you sign up for a two year contact and they lock you in with an early termination fee if you cancel, but while under contact, they can take away premium channels from your lineup, and then say they still offer it, but it's an extra $12/mo or whatever. It's not right.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I just switched to the HBO and Showtime plan. I am watching more stuff on the streaming services and Cinemax/Starz was definitely lower on the list.



inaka said:


> I just got the email from Comcast that Starz is gone as of December 10th:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

zalusky said:


> I just switched to the HBO and Showtime plan. I am watching more stuff on the streaming services and Cinemax/Starz was definitely lower on the list.


I occasionally watch/watched movies on Cinemax and Starz.
Taking premium channels away from packages I signed up for and am still under contact for is totally b.s. to me.

Yes, I'm sure they have some legalize you agree to when you sign up that says they can change lineups, but premium channels? Total scam, IMO.

Wait until Comcast removes both HBO and Showtime from your HBO and Showtime plan. I'm sure they have the right to do that too, and it would be equally scummy.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

inaka said:


> I occasionally watch/watched movies on Cinemax and Starz.
> Taking premium channels away from packages I signed up for and am still under contact for is totally b.s. to me.
> 
> Yes, I'm sure they have some legalize you agree to when you sign up that says they can change lineups, but premium channels? Total scam, IMO.
> ...


I get it and its usually hard to beat the package pricing at Comcast but it does look like they are closer to pushing me into cutting the video cord with them.
We watch very little broadcast. My wife usually catches the late night shows. Cable wise its news channels and cooking shows. Even when we do watch HBO/Showtime its through an ATV streamer.
The major content players are going direct.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Comcast is only dropping some StarzEncore channels in my area, but leaving others. They are replacing the ones they drop with ScreenPix.

Here's the link to the announcement I got:



> *We're adding ScreenPix to Digital Preferred and removing select StarzEncore channels*
> 
> Beginning December 12, 2019, you'll be receiving ScreenPix as part of your Digital Preferred package. ScreenPix is a new suite of channels offering a curated collection of classic movies, uncut and commercial-free. This includes ScreenPix Action, ScreenPix Westerns, and ScreenPix Voices, which will feature films with bold perspectives by filmmakers defined by unique visions.
> 
> ...


I don't subscribe to Starz, which is why I guess I'm not getting Epix.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Is EPIX going to be like FLIX where the channel does even work on TiVo?

When Comcast removed Cinemax from my cable lineup, they replaced it with FLEX, and that channel does not even work with any TiVo. I am assuming EPIX is going to be the exact same thing. 

Such a scam.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

inaka said:


> Yes, I'm sure they have some legalize you agree to when you sign up that says they can change lineups, but premium channels? Total scam, IMO.


When Cinemax was removed from my plan, I checked my Comcast agreement and it said something to the effect that programming changes that affect the customer negatively permit contract cancellation without penalty. Sounds pretty subjective ... I can find the exact language if anyone is interested.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

inaka said:


> Is EPIX going to be like FLIX where the channel does even work on TiVo?
> 
> When Comcast removed Cinemax from my cable lineup, they replaced it with FLEX, and that channel does not even work with any TiVo. I am assuming EPIX is going to be the exact same thing.
> 
> Such a scam.


I know these things can vary from one Comcast area to another but here in Nashville, a recent rate card of Comcast services has a footnote for EPIX that states: "Requires Limited Basic, HD Technology Fee and TV Box, CableCARD or compatible customer owned device with Xfinity Internet." Since it specifically lists CableCARD there, it looks like EPIX (at least the main EPIX channel that they currently carry) is a regular QAM channel, not an IPTV channel that can't be accessed by TiVo/CableCARD. So you should be good. (Although it remains to be seen whether their other channels, like EPIX 2, EPIX Hits, EPIX Drive-in, Screen Pix, etc., will be on QAM or IPTV.)

As for Comcast replacing Cinemax in packages like Digital Premier, my understanding is that everywhere they did that this summer, they replaced it with their own on-demand movies service called Hitz, which is apparently pretty underwhelming and not at all a decent substitute for Cinemax, despite the fact that the package price stayed the same. Sounds like Hitz is just a bunch of older movies, nothing recent, and no original content. And like all of Comcast's on-demand content, it is not accessible by TiVo. (Get ready to experience the same thing in the spring when Comcast rolls out their new Peacock on-demand streaming service. It'll be free -- with ads -- for Comcast cable TV subs but will almost certainly not be accessible via TiVo.)

And now they're going to switch out Starz for EPIX in those same packages. That's a much fairer trade than Cinemax for Hitz, although it's still true that Starz sells for $9-12 (depending on how you get it) while EPIX always sells for just $6.

Maybe next spring, Comcast will upgrade the HBO subscription in those packages for HBO Max while still holding the price the same. Given that HBO Max will have over twice as much content as regular HBO (and, at least according to a story from the Wall Street Journal, will also include the library of Cinemax original series), that would go a long way in making up for the shortchanges that Digital Premier subscribers are experiencing this year.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks for this info @NashGuy. Solid info and good to know that EPIX isn't like HITZ so that it could at least be seen on TiVo.

That said, I think this is the nail in the coffin for me, and I have started the process to dump Comcast entirely in favor of youtube.tv.
It'll take a bit to see if the migration works for me, but the writing is on the wall that my Comcast cable lineup will slowly change for the worse, and my Tivo is going to eventually be a door stop, so I may as well get used to another system that might work better for me.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

So what do people do to skip commercials if not through Tivo? Do any of the services have an ad free version of broadcast channels? That is what drives me away from broadcast. Lately they have taken to repeating the same commercials in the same block like the lame PGE go kit commercials.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

inaka said:


> Is EPIX going to be like FLIX where the channel does even work on TiVo?
> 
> When Comcast removed Cinemax from my cable lineup, they replaced it with FLEX, and that channel does not even work with any TiVo. I am assuming EPIX is going to be the exact same thing.
> 
> Such a scam.


I have Epix and we get 1 channel live, maybe when Starz is gone they will use all 4. The Epix app will work on Tivo choosing Xbox when activating.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

schatham said:


> I have Epix and we get 1 channel live, maybe when Starz is gone they will use all 4. The Epix app will work on Tivo choosing Xbox when activating.


Epix has the series Get Shorty, excellent show.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> And now they're going to switch out Starz for EPIX in those same packages. That's a much fairer trade than Cinemax for Hitz, although it's still true that Starz sells for $9-12 (depending on how you get it) while EPIX always sells for just $6.


I think that Comcast is trying to placate their Starz subscribers with the disclaimer that in its place they will be adding not only EPIX linear channels and VOD but also Streampix (and Hitz as well). FWIW.



NashGuy said:


> *Maybe next spring, Comcast will upgrade the HBO subscription in those packages for HBO Max* while still holding the price the same. Given that HBO Max will have over twice as much content as regular HBO (and, at least according to a story from the Wall Street Journal, will also include the library of Cinemax original series), that would go a long way in making up for the shortchanges that Digital Premier subscribers are experiencing this year.


That is my hope although it is still very early days and much remains to be seen. I will attempt to address this issue in any new bulk services contract that includes HBO, but I will not be surprised if Comcast demurs that they can not commit at this point to anything regarding HBO Max.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

schatham said:


> Epix has the series Get Shorty, excellent show.


Yeah, Epix has really been building out their slate of originals over the past year or so and I'm tempted to try it out at just $6/mo. (BTW, first season of Get Shorty is now on Netflix. I may check it out there first.) All of the recent movies that come to Epix (from Paramount, Lionsgate and MGM) become available on both Prime Video and Hulu about 90 days later, so folks with those services may find Epix less appealing for that reason. But the Epix original series remain exclusive to Epix.



chiguy50 said:


> That is my hope although it is still very early days and much remains to be seen. I will attempt to address this issue in any new bulk services contract that includes HBO, but I will not be surprised if Comcast demurs that they can not commit at this point to anything regarding HBO Max.


Yeah, unless a renegotiated deal between AT&T/HBO and Comcast is pretty much already done (and I doubt it is), you probably won't get any useful info from whoever it is you deal with.

One of the reported concerns that MVPDs have with HBO Max is that it's a trojan horse, that it'll only encourage more cable subscribers to ditch the cable channel bundle or to simply switch their cable bundle service over to HBO Max when that becomes an add-on option in 2021. But the reality is that Hulu already operates a similar business model and Comcast has already agreed to put a Hulu app on X1. (In fact, that should be happening any time now.) I would definitely expect it to be a truncated version of the Hulu app that only supports the core on-demand service but does not offer the live channel or premium add-on options. Can't see Comcast allowing another distributor to directly compete with them on their own boxes!

In the end, I expect a similar arrangement between both Comcast and Charter with HBO Max. HBO Max (and Hulu) would presumably work like Netflix does on X1; titles will be discoverable through the system's universal search, and at least some titles from the app would appear in the native X1 UI for browsing, as well as in the user's universal watchlist spanning DVR recordings, native on-demand, and various apps. But viewing of all HBO Max on-demand titles would take place in its own app. Isn't that how Netflix works on X1?


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

samccfl99 said:


> Also I must say again, that the the interface for the app on the Tivo for HBOGO *SUCKS!!!*
> 
> *GO ROKU!*


Just yesterday I was using HBOGO and could not read the titles because they decided to use white text ontop of thumbnails of the movie\show. This made the text unreadable for about half of titles on screen because the thumbnail was also white-ish or light color. They easily could have just put the title below each thumbnail where it would be readable 100% of the time.

As someone who comes from a software development background, this is a sign of people who have very little background in UI design. Never put text on images (ie thumbnails) that will be changing for exactly the reasons I have pointed out. Its something that is taught in UI design 101. And if they had tested this with real content, not placeholders, they would have discovered the problem very early in development; it is so obvious. What is the point of having titles that can't be read or extremely hard to read?


----------



## sandi_k (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks to you ALL! I've been dreading dealing with Comcast, but we still have a year left on our "special" bundle pricing with HBO.

We have a TV that's 11 years old, and a OLD AppleTV - we were wondering if we'd need to buy a new device, or give up on Tivo completely! The instructions worked for me -

Apple MacBook Pro, used the Safari browser (I'd been using Chrome), and the "super-secret handshake" worked to get HBO Go loaded up in the Tivo apps list!

I opened the HBO Go app on our TV, and chose Sign In.
Then went to hbogo/signintv and entered the code and chose Xfinity as our provider. 
It told me that provider didn't support HBO Go, so hit refresh on the browser
Then I clicked on "Choose another provider", selected Xfinity again 

Now it works.

I love this community! Every time we've need troubleshooting assistance (since 1997!) you guys come through.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

schatham said:


> I have Epix and we get 1 channel live, maybe when Starz is gone they will use all 4. The Epix app will work on Tivo choosing Xbox when activating.


Thank you! EPIX was just added to my Comcast package and that procedure worked for the app on TiVo.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> One of the reported concerns that MVPDs have with HBO Max is that it's a trojan horse, that it'll only encourage more cable subscribers to ditch the cable channel bundle or to simply switch their cable bundle service over to HBO Max when that becomes an add-on option in 2021. But the reality is that Hulu already operates a similar business model and Comcast has already agreed to put a Hulu app on X1. (In fact, that should be happening any time now.)


I'll expect to see that in Cox territory in late 2020. Seriously, they just launched Amazon. It's pathetic.

I really don't think that Comcast cares if people cut the cord at this point. They seem to have finally seen the light in terms of not chasing TV subscriber numbers this year, as they started to bleed off unprofitable customers. All of these X1 tie-ins are about holding on to their higher value bundled customers for another 5-10 years until the traditional pay TV ecosystem is fully collapsed, by which time they hope they might have their own streaming platform in X1 that they can sell/rent/bundle for people to just stream off of.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Bigg said:


> I really don't think that Comcast cares if people cut the cord at this point. They seem to have finally seen the light in terms of not chasing TV subscriber numbers this year, as they started to bleed off unprofitable customers. All of these X1 tie-ins are about holding on to their higher value bundled customers for another 5-10 years until the traditional pay TV ecosystem is fully collapsed, by which time they hope they might have their own streaming platform in X1 that they can sell/rent/bundle for people to just stream off of.


I suspect that Comcast, like AT&T, realizes that a major transition is happening. They just want to manage the speed of the shift, to keep their profitable cable TV customers around as long as they can over the early 2020s to give them time to successfully ramp up their next-gen replacement for the cable bundle, Peacock. Their long-term goal will be to sell Peacock nationwide, OTT, but also, as you say, to sell competing video services -- Netflix, HBO Max, Hulu, Disney+, etc. -- to their broadband customers using X1 streaming boxes so that they can get a cut of that revenue too.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Just wanted to chime in and also say Thanks! Just worked, added HBO-GO to a TiVo.

I don't know if anyone else has commented on this, but the Comcast account the TiVo is on does not have to have HBO. I'm on my dad's TiVo in CO, and he has basic cable. I signed in using my HBO/Xfinity account from Houston.

Thanks again!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Does this take as long to launch as e.g. the Hulu app? I presume so...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> Does this take as long to launch as e.g. the Hulu app? I presume so...


yep...

...

...

...

...

almost there

...


----------

